# Grafiktablet



## MasterSpoon (17. Mai 2005)

Hallo
 Ich wollte mir demnächst ein Grafiktablet zu legen könnte mir jemand da was empfehlen?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ganz klar und eindeutig Wacom. Wenn es kein großes Tablett sein soll,
dann kann ich absolut guten Gewissens dieses hier empfehlen:
http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B0000CH863/wwwtutorialde-21
Natürlich gibt's auch große und hervorragende aber auch teure Grafiktabletts von Wacom.

Ansonsten einfach auch mal hier im Forum nach Wacom suchen.
Wurde schon häufiger besprochen und ich denke, du wirst sehen, dass es niemals Klagen
über Wacom gab, sondern eigentlich immer äußerst lobende Erwähnung.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MasterSpoon (17. Mai 2005)

Danke sieht interessant aus.
Habe nur mahl noch eine frage zu der größe des Grafiktablets.
und zwar reicht A6 zum zeichnen am computer, habbe mahl gelehsen man solte mindestens A4 haben.


----------



## Cecile Etter (29. Mai 2005)

Ich hab A5 und moecht es auf keinen Fall kleiner haben.Man geraet sonst zu oft im Eifer des Gefechts ins Menue oben oder bes.mit der Maus ausserhalb der sensitiven Flaeche.Bei A4 koennte es wiederum sein,das es fuer die Hand nicht mehr so ergonomisch ist.Wenn Du,s oft brauchst und Qualitaet willst empfehl ich wacom A5,obwohl es teuer ist.Auch USB-Maus und Stift sind sehr gut und fuer Alles zu gebrauchen.
Viel Spass! cecile


----------



## kelabao (3. Juni 2005)

Vielleicht darf ich mich hier anschliessen.
Ich habe dieses Tablett im Auge.
Was hält ihr davon?
Was sind die wichtigsten Auswahlkriterien beim Kauf eines Grafik Tabletts?


----------



## OhJay (13. Juni 2005)

Der meiner Meinung nach größte Vorteil der Wacom Tablets ist, dass sie keine Batterien benötigen, wie die meisten oder sogar alle anderen.
Deshalb kommt für mich nur Wacom und nicht anderes in Frage.

Ich habe ein Wacom Graphire2 A6 und bin eigentlich ganz zufrieden damit. Ich kenne es eben nicht größer.


----------

